# 25 male looking for friends



## imnewhere (Jul 16, 2014)

I just moved to Dubai from New York where I lived for my entire life (24 years). Looking for people to go out with. I am social/like to go out/have a good time. Message me if you are interested in hanging out.


----------



## Rbj*Rbj (Jul 23, 2014)

Hey, i am 25 looking to move out before the year end.

I cant party with you just yet but the time will soon come! ha

What are you doing for work in Dubai? How have your first settling in experiences in the country been?


----------



## pmathews (Jul 24, 2014)

*New here as well*

I'm looking for friends as well. Have you had any luck? I'm 33 and originally from Texas but moved here from the UK (both UK and UAE moves for work). PM me and we'll get a pint or something.


----------



## mattbien (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm looking to meet new people as well. I'm 27 originally from London i've been in Dubai for a week (I've just moved here for work) would be up for getting a pint.

Message me or reply on here if anybody is interested


----------



## pmathews (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm game for a pint (or 10).


----------



## FunExpat08 (Jul 25, 2014)

Hey I'm 23 and also new in Dubai. Moved in here for work and I'm also looking friends as well and I'm up for a pint or just chill around Dubai


----------



## FunExpat08 (Jul 25, 2014)

23 and I'm game as well for a pint and just hang around here in Dubai


----------



## mattbien (Jul 18, 2014)

i'm currently staying in JLT there's a good irish pub in the area called mcgettigans if anybody fancies it


----------



## FunExpat08 (Jul 25, 2014)

Mcgettigans seems a good place to chill. They also have it here in Trade center and sometimes I passed by it at night and it looks like a nice to place have a pint and hang out


----------



## FunExpat08 (Jul 25, 2014)

Hey I'm interested in hanging out to with new people. I'm 23 and just got here in Dubai for work and also looking for friends around here


----------



## mattbien (Jul 18, 2014)

I will be at mcgettigans later tonight if aybody else fancies joining PM me.


----------



## dleemartin (Apr 29, 2014)

Just arrived to the marina (soon to be JLT) 25 from uk anyone fancies a pint or knows anywhere decent around here I'm up for it


----------



## FunExpat08 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Up for it*



mattbien said:


> I will be at mcgettigans later tonight if aybody else fancies joining PM me.


 Mcgettigans at JLT?


----------



## zhaseeb (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm in, no work tomorrow! Let me know if this is going down.

Just moved here from the US a few weeks ago - 27 year old guy.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

zhaseeb said:


> I'm in, no work tomorrow! Let me know if this is going down. Just moved here from the US a few weeks ago - 27 year old guy.


Matt posted yesterday.


----------



## imnewhere (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi people, been out of town for a few weeks for work. Back now though. Happy to meet up over the Eid holiday or over the weekend. Let me know via PM and we can share contact details.


----------



## dleemartin (Apr 29, 2014)

If any one is about tonight in marina let me know!


----------



## SOS145 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi guys,

27 year old guy from India. Moved to Dubai after living in UK for a while... let me know when you guys are hanging out...


----------



## FunExpat08 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Up for it*

I'm up for a hangout this Eid or whenever. Here is my mobile number and in whats app /snip/ You can reach me there as well cuz I rarely use Expat Forum. An invite would be great ! 23 and just moved in here for work. Currently staying near WTC


----------



## zhaseeb (Apr 1, 2014)

Eid is tomorrow, so let's organize something for tomorrow night. I would suggest Irish Village, or anywhere in the Marina.


----------



## zhaseeb (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey Everyone, myself and FunExpat08 will be hanging out at QD's Creek Club tonight, everyone is welcome to join! Will be there around 8pm. 

PM me if you're going to join in.


----------



## Rbj*Rbj (Jul 23, 2014)

Looks like i will be coming out in November now.

Hopefully be able to meet up with you guys for the 'pint (or 10)' that has been discussed!


----------



## TravelTech (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi, I'll be moving to Dubai in a month and will have a few days before i start work. Hopefully settle in fast but if anyone wants to meet up with me over a beer and share some experiences that would be great.


----------



## Libby06 (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi! I am due to move in the next month or so for a new job so could do with meeting like minded expats for a drink..... or 2...... actually quite a few! I am a 23 year old female.....also any words of wisdom for my move would be appreciated!!


----------



## catchyusername (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi,

24, male, been here for a couple months and finally have some free time to hang out. Haven't had time to see the nightlife so far but PM me if you're interested in hanging out and know a good place for a drink. I do a lot of work in the evenings so weekends are probably best.


----------

